# A little help with Optics please!



## z_kazuma cool (Feb 8, 2011)

So, I'm currently working on my first build. I'm planning on using Luxeon Tri-Star LEDs, I have the driver and batteries all picked out, a suitable heat sink, and an idea on the body design, however, I have no idea if you can use optics without a reflector or if optics are better or what :duh2:? I've never really delved into optics at all so I only really have an idea about reflectors... a little help please 



Thanks


----------

